# any good?



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.frenchpastryschool.com my daughter is interested in sugar work,confections,pastry,etc.I've been on the hot side for app. 25yrs.and have no one to ask.Is this place worthy?


----------



## chef bubba (Apr 9, 2004)

why not go visit. most schools will offer tours to show off their facilities and staff.


----------



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for replying,Bubba--.A visit would be premature as I have about 2 years until the kid actually goes somewhere.I'm more looking for soft intelligence at this point.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Maybe the school can give you names of some alumni in your area? I've just heard good background noise in terms of career launching for this and also the French Culinary Institute in NYC. That said - has your daughter worked in a pastry kitchen, to get an idea of the hard work and low pay? Not a show-stopper for someone who has the love, though like a lot of professions, seriously undecompensated.


----------

